# BeachMac



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

Interesting news, there is a New Apple dealer in Toronto.

It's on Queen Street E. in The Beach area @ Balsam Ave.

Lotsa Apple users around there. Will they survive in that small of a market area?
Time will tell.

Not sure the exact address but I'll post it later as well as some Pics.

Not open as of today but it looks like soon...for the Christmas rush, no doubt. 

As I live pretty much across the street it's BONUS!!!


SNAFU It'sMAcTimeEastEnders!:clap:


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

Good news indeed. But then I think they are a little too close to Carbon...


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

nah, carbon is all the way at broadview, it's a good 4 or 5 km's away from this new shop. Lot's of carless people live in the Beach so it will be super convenient for them.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

its the new sister store form the CDrom store that is now Riverdale Mac
on the Danforth


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Maybe they could put a location at Jane and Finch, and call it Crack Mac.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

The Great SNAFU said:


> Interesting news, there is a New Apple dealer in Toronto.
> 
> It's on Queen Street E. in The Beach area @ Balsam Ave.
> 
> ...


As much as I love cruising past DeGrassi on a Saturday morn or fighting the King/Queen merge coming east in the eve to visit Carbon - a Mac store that is WALKABLE from my house - that IS a Bonus!!!


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> As much as I love cruising past DeGrassi on a Saturday morn or fighting the King/Queen merge coming east in the eve to visit Carbon - a Mac store that is WALKABLE from my house - that IS a Bonus!!!


No Dangerous Dans or Jillies though  

 


SNAFU CholesterolAndLapFeelBetterAlready


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

thegreenapple said:


> its the new sister store form the CDrom store that is now Riverdale Mac
> on the Danforth


It's about time they re-branded that store name.  
I've always enjoyed the slight PC bashing in their window displays.


----------



## BeachMac (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes - we've had a lot fun on the Danforth over the past 12 years. 

BeachMac (our second Apple Sales & Service Centre) is at 2196 Queen Street East
Tel: 416.849.0694
Email: [email protected]
Website: CDROMSTORE.COM
Hours: Mon-Fri 9-6, Sat 10-6 & Sun 12-5

We look forward to meeting you,

Jennifer


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

thegreenapple said:


> its the new sister store form the CDrom store that is now Riverdale Mac
> on the Danforth


Now there's a store that could use a re-design inside.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

very cool. On my end of town too. Will come down to check it out.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I like the beachmac store, its nice. The Riverdale one could use some freshening up though. Owner of beachmac... if we give you constructive criticism can we get some free accessories?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

BeachMac said:


> Yes - we've had a lot fun on the Danforth over the past 12 years.
> 
> BeachMac (our second Apple Sales & Service Centre) is at 2196 Queen Street East
> Tel: 416.849.0694
> ...


Nice to see the old Beach IDA store finally went to some good use,
Oh wait...That isn't the old Beach IDA is it?
I think the BeachMac is on the opposite corner from the old Beach IDA building.

Oh well...

Welcome to the Beach(es) anyways

(Hi Quentin)

Heh

Dave


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

guytoronto said:


> Maybe they could put a location at Jane and Finch, and call it Crack Mac.


Lmao.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Jason H said:


> Lmao.


LOL


----------



## BeachMac (Dec 9, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> I like the beachmac store, its nice. The Riverdale one could use some freshening up though. Owner of beachmac... if we give you constructive criticism can we get some free accessories?


We are always open to fresh thinking. Come and see us.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Well, this is the only thread I could find related to Beach Mac. I just had my machine serviced and the entire experience was great! No complaints at all and I am one tough customer to please!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Jason H said:


> Well, this is the only thread I could find related to Beach Mac. I just had my machine serviced and the entire experience was great! No complaints at all and I am one tough customer to please!


Thanks for letting us know, it's always good for us to a) hear compliments rather than just complaints and b) hear about real-world experiences with indie Mac dealers.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

When I saw the thread title, I thought there'd be photos and reviews of a sand-proof, (salt) water-proof, Apple laptop, with flotation capabilities. 
Heh.


----------



## bundy (Mar 5, 2009)

SoyMac said:


> When I saw the thread title, I thought there'd be photos and reviews of a sand-proof, (salt) water-proof, Apple laptop, with flotation capabilities.
> Heh.


ahaha me too :lmao:


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

SoyMac said:


> When I saw the thread title, I thought there'd be photos and reviews of a sand-proof, (salt) water-proof, Apple laptop, with flotation capabilities.
> Heh.



Maybe they're not too far away











Google Image Result for http://www.gadgetell.com/images/2007/01/ipod-water-2.jpg


----------

